# Smoked Cheese and Ham



## sprky (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon fellow smoke hounds,

Wife wanted me to smoke up some cheese for us to give out as gifts. I really wanted to do this last week but needed to wait till she got her Christmas gift card from work. So today I went and got the cheese and put it in the smoker, along with a ham. First batch is in the smoker as I type. The first batch is; 1.5# Pepper jack, 2# Havarti, .5# Hot Pepper Havarti, 3#  Mozzarella, 3# Swiss, 3# Sharp Cheddar, .5# Extra Sharp White Cheddar, .5# Extra Sharp Cheddar, and .5# Brie log.

The second batch will be; .5# Mild cheddar, 2.5# Edam, 2.5# Gouda, 1.5# Hard Gouda, 1.5# Quesadilla, and 1# Cream Cheese. I will post pics of second batch as well.

The cheese will be in the smoker for around 4 hours each batch, and the ham till the AMPS is out of pellets. I am smoking with Pit Masters Choice pellets. 4 hours for the cheese may sound like a long time but I found when the temp is this cold it takes longer, and the smoker temp is at 36, and it is 19 outside. I fired the smoker up and ran it to heat the inside up before hand. .Stay tuned as there is more to come.

                         Smoker filled













Ham and Cheese.JPG



__ sprky
__ Dec 23, 2013






                                First Rack Batch 1













first rack B1.JPG



__ sprky
__ Dec 23, 2013






                              Second Rack Batch 1













Second rack b1.JPG



__ sprky
__ Dec 23, 2013






First batch cam out of the smoker at 5 hours not 4 as planed. Due to me rushing to get the second batch in I neglected to take pics of before. I will post finished pics of second batch. There was only a slight color change not near as much as the pics represent, but definitely a color change. The color difference is due to florescent lighting in the kitchen. The cheese filled the kitchen with the sweet smell of smoke, as I was bagging it up for its rest. Stay tuned for the outcome of Batch 2.

                      Rack 1 out of smoker













Rack 1 smoked.JPG



__ sprky
__ Dec 23, 2013






                        Rack 2 out of smoker













Rack 2 smoked.JPG



__ sprky
__ Dec 23, 2013






Well as promised Here are the pics of the second batch. Sorry for the BAD pics. Guess I had a few too many Jack and cokes, to keep the camera steady.LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Naturally I had a small sample and it was GREAT a tad bit smoky but it will mellow in a week or so. 

                        Rack 1 out of smoker













Rack 2A smoked.JPG



__ sprky
__ Dec 24, 2013






                      Rack 2 out of the smoker.













Rack 2B smoked.JPG



__ sprky
__ Dec 24, 2013






Over all this was a success. The  ham which I didn't take a pic of out of the smoker as It looked the same. However it had a GREAT smoke flavor much more pronounced then out of the wrapper. It will be put back in the smoker Christmas day to heat up and glaze, no more smoke will be needed. 

Merry Christmas fellow smoke hounds.
 ​


----------



## driedstick (Dec 25, 2013)

Sprky That looks great  you will have a lot of friends with those gift baskets

I have a ham in right now also will put in oven to warm for dinner

Great post


----------



## trikefreak (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sprky (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks guys,

Yes the cheese made a few folks very happy. One of the recipients couldn't wait to try it. He went for the crackers and said lets slice this bad boy up. It still had a lot of smoke flavor not as much as out of smoker, so they should be good to go on New-Years Eve. I told every one to wait a week before trying, and if it was too smoky wrap it back up and wait another week as it will mellow with age.


----------

